# Zeilen wechsel in einer .txt Datei



## wannabeapro (5. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs



Nachdem ich nun alles hinbekommen hab 
Wartet nun das letzte und wohl größte Problem 
Ich möchte nun innerhalb des Text Dokuments die Zeile wechseln die Ausgelesen werrden soll.
Dazu hab ich zwar einiges im Netz gefunden. Dort wird aber nich näheres erklärt und so versteh ich die Befehl anfolge nicht so ganz 

Währe nett wenn ihr mit den befehl und vllt ein kleines Bsp geben könntet mit einer erklärung.

Danke schon einmal im voraus

MfG

Wannabeapro


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

dazu müsstest du uns aber erst verraten, mit welcher Programmiersprache du überhaupt arbeitest.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## wannabeapro (5. September 2007)

Hey

Oh Sorry ^^

Ich versuche eine Batch datei zuerstellen  
und diese soll aus einer .txt datei pfade auslesen
Quelle sowie auch Ziel

Zur übersicht möcht ich die Text datei so gestallten:

Quelle Ziel
Quelle Ziel
...

MfG

wannabeapro


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2007)

Hi.





wannabeapro hat gesagt.:


> Ich versuche eine Batch datei zuerstellen
> und diese soll aus einer .txt datei pfade auslesen
> Quelle sowie auch Ziel
> 
> ...


Das könnte etwas ungünstig sein, da in Quelle ja evtl. auch Leerzeichen vorkommen könnten. Du könntest aber z.B. das | Zeichen als Trennzeichen verwenden, da dieses nicht selbst in Pfaden vorkommen kann.

Um eine bestimmte Zeile auszulesen, kannst du doch einfach die Zeilen beim Auslesen zählen und dann aus der Schleife herausspringen wenn die Zielzeile erreicht ist.

Gruß


----------



## j4v4 (15. September 2007)

Hallo,

in java, c++...
ist das ende jeder .txt zeile das zeichen '\n'


----------

